
Daniel Povey, developer of Kaldi, said he will no longer go work at Facebook - counter2015
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/16/daniel-povey-fired-johns-hopkins-prof-declines-facebook-work-offer.html
======
counter2015
see also :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20658180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20658180)

